# Bears at Fort Mountain State Park



## blakefallin (Jun 29, 2020)

We've been twice and have seen bears in the campground both times.  I'm afraid this one has been fed by humans as it was way comfortable with us.  It actually got alot closer, before I was able to get it to  go away.  I am thankful for the experience, but Im afraid someone or the bear is going to end up getting hurt. Can anyone estimate about how old the bear is from the pics?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 29, 2020)

He's a young one, prolly just booted by mom this year after two years of being cared for. That's just normal camping life up here. I don't trust those tame park bears too far.


----------



## bany (Jun 30, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> He's a young one, prolly just booted by mom this year after two years of being cared for. That's just normal camping life up here. I don't trust those tame park bears too far.


Yessir! My boy was camping there last weekend with the family, my two little granddaughters. They said too many bears too close!! They left early and headed to the lake.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 30, 2020)

The wildlife at Fort mountain is about the tamest I've ever seen.  Last month, I had a raccoon take something off the picnic table while I was working at the other end.  I'm no stranger to keeping stuff away from racoons, but I really though a bag of groceries would be okay on the same table I was setting up the stove on.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2020)

bassboy1 said:


> The wildlife at Fort mountain is about the tamest I've ever seen.  Last month, I had a raccoon take something off the picnic table while I was working at the other end.  I'm no stranger to keeping stuff away from racoons, but I really though a bag of groceries would be okay on the same table I was setting up the stove on.


I remember about twenty years ago one night when I was camping at Cataloochee. I was sitting in a chair eating a hamburger when a big sow coon came strolling out of the woods, climbed right up in my lap, and tried to steal it from me. 

Couple years ago, me and a buddy were camping at a national forest campground near here deer hunting. By the time we got supper cooked, there were four skunks in the camp following us around like cats. They're the worst, you can't chase them off.


----------



## Tunaman (Jul 6, 2020)

Thinking about going to fort mtn in near future. Anyone ever fish the lake as they call it?


----------



## Dialer (Aug 31, 2020)

Tunaman said:


> Thinking about going to fort mtn in near future. Anyone ever fish the lake as they call it?



Yes Sir, I have fished the lake from my kayak. I caught 2 fair sized bass using a top water buzz bait (whopper plopper). A local says bouncing a worm off the bottom will land them too. Several “fish attractors”  placed throughout the lake. I remember a very nice largemouth striking my top water back In a small cove.


----------



## Tunaman (Aug 31, 2020)

Got home from Fort Mountain last Fri. We didn't happen to see any bears but i have no doubt they're there!!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Tunaman said:


> Thinking about going to fort mtn in near future. Anyone ever fish the lake as they call it?


My personal best LM came from there about 9 years ago. 8lbs 1oz caught on a live bluegill.


----------



## Tunaman (Aug 31, 2020)

Etoncathunter said:


> My personal best LM came from there about 9 years ago. 8lbs 1oz caught on a live bluegill.


Nothing wrong with that!!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 4, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I remember about twenty years ago one night when I was camping at Cataloochee. I was sitting in a chair eating a hamburger when a big sow coon came strolling out of the woods, climbed right up in my lap, and tried to steal it from me.
> 
> Couple years ago, me and a buddy were camping at a national forest campground near here deer hunting. By the time we got supper cooked, there were four skunks in the camp following us around like cats. They're the worst, you can't chase them off.


I'd like to have seen that,lol.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 4, 2020)

fish hawk said:


> I'd like to have seen that,lol.


I could do without a repeat.


----------



## Tunaman (Sep 5, 2020)

fish hawk said:


> I'd like to have seen that,lol.


I wouldn't mind seeing it....but from a distance.


----------

